# Help identify this crab?



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

I found this crab in my LFS, since i was always intrested in crustaceans i decided to buy it and try to care for it. The only problem is i don't know what species is it, The shop labeled it as ''Freshwater Crab'' which obviously isn't it's name, can someone please tell me the name of this species and tell me the way to care for it?


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Freshwater Fiddler Crab?


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Set up your habitat. Make a little slope so your fiddler crabs can get in and out of the water dish, and make sure the slope is in the water and also out. Then get your gravel and stick it in to the remaining area. Make sure you leave a little space in the gravel where you want to put your water dish.


----------

